# I'm a hobo D:



## Rover AC (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm a Hobo and I need money! Only 866 bells! (This is money on TBT not on ACCF)

PLEASE!!! I'll give you rare items on ACCF! Just give me your fc!


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 13, 2011)

If you upload a video to YouTube of you doing the dance of Beyonce's single ladies for the full length of the song whilst you also sing the song to the best of your ability I will donate you 866 bells.


----------



## Rover AC (Nov 13, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> If you upload a video to YouTube of you doing the dance of Beyonce's single ladies for the full length of the song whilst you also sing the song to the best of your ability I will donate you 866 bells.



No...just no...


----------



## SodaDog (Nov 13, 2011)

i have lots of bells in the bank. i will give you some on christmas day.


----------



## Rover AC (Nov 13, 2011)

Yay! It'll be a Christmas present! XD


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 13, 2011)

Rover accityfolk said:


> No...just no...



You said you'd give anything


----------



## Rover AC (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah, apart form making a fool of myself!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 13, 2011)

Rover accityfolk said:


> Yeah, apart form making a fool of myself!


That was never part of your initial agreement.


----------



## toshiwoshi (Nov 13, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> If you upload a video to YouTube of you doing the dance of Beyonce's single ladies for the full length of the song whilst you also sing the song to the best of your ability I will donate you 866 bells.



That's a bit perverted to me... O_O


----------



## easpa (Nov 13, 2011)

toshiwoshi said:


> That's a bit perverted to me... O_O



Yeah, especially seeing as she's, like, twelve...


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 13, 2011)

Rover accityfolk said:


> Yeah, apart form making a fool of myself!



You possess the ability to take on foolish forms?


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> If you upload a video to YouTube of you doing the dance of Beyonce's single ladies for the full length of the song whilst you also sing the song to the best of your ability I will donate you 866 bells.



I'll do it if I get the same offer?

I'll even wear a leotard.

And out of my 15,524 bells, you get none


----------



## naminji98 (Nov 14, 2011)

lol,


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 14, 2011)

naminji98 said:


> lol,


lolikrisfijwlotfshomgihtlth
(laugh out loud i know right so funny i just wanna laugh on the floor so hard oh my gosh it hurts to laugh this hard)


----------



## 1marcos6 (Nov 19, 2011)

Pachireecko said:


> Yeah, especially seeing as she's, like, twelve...




Wow.


----------



## Rover AC (Nov 23, 2011)

Anyway can I have money then? 

P.S this isn't bumping btw!


----------



## Jake (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh you make me laugh.


----------



## Westie (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm sorry,but I just stopped in here to say: I'm a hopeless greedy hobo but I too would like to see that video.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 25, 2011)

People don't just give out money willy-nilly, and never say "anything" because I don't think you will build me a time machine, hunt me a dinosaur, and then give me the skull, if I pay you 866 bells.


----------



## Rover AC (Nov 30, 2011)

Can you just give me money? This Thread is starting to get pointless now...


----------



## Elliot (Nov 30, 2011)

I'll give you 800 bells if you give me 900 bells.


----------



## Jake (Dec 1, 2011)

I would, but you're pretty mean to be, so I wont.


----------



## Rover AC (Dec 1, 2011)

@ Bidoof: Sorry, your are awesome
@ Elliot: I don't have any cash


----------



## Jake (Dec 2, 2011)

Still, you're not getting any. Wait if you answer these questions about me correctly you can have them



Spoiler



Favorite Song
Favorite Actresses
Favorite Actors
Favorite TV Shows
Favorite Food
Favorite Color



enjoy


----------



## Rover AC (Dec 2, 2011)

Ermm...ok,

Favourite Song: I've got loads. It would take ages to name them all...
Favorite Actresses: I don't know really 
Favorite Actors: Same as above
Favorite TV Shows: Phineas and Ferb, I'm in the Band, Suite life on Deck, Spongebob and sometimes I watch iCarly
Favorite Food: Too many favourites!
Favorite Color: Turquoise


----------



## Jake (Dec 2, 2011)

Rover accityfolk said:


> Ermm...ok,
> 
> Favourite Song: I've got loads. It would take ages to name them all...
> Favorite Actresses: I don't know really
> ...



You were meant to answer them about me idiot. Now you embarrassed your self saying you watch iCarly lol


----------



## Static (Dec 2, 2011)

..


----------



## Rover AC (Dec 3, 2011)

You a idiot and I don't need the money any-more so close this thread somebody


----------



## Jake (Dec 3, 2011)

you an* idiot.

bad grammar. so clearly it's you


----------



## toshiwoshi (Dec 3, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> you an* idiot.
> 
> bad grammar. so clearly it's you



it should actually be _your_


----------



## .IE. (Dec 3, 2011)

toshiwoshi said:


> it should actually be _your_



I don't think she meant to own "an idiot"....just putting that out there...

(so it's really you're)


----------



## toshiwoshi (Dec 3, 2011)

.IE. said:


> I don't think she meant to own "an idiot"....just putting that out there...
> 
> (so it's really you're)



I meant she should have put "your an idiot"


----------



## .IE. (Dec 3, 2011)

toshiwoshi said:


> I meant she should have put "your an idiot"



Yeah, I know that she probably accidentally messed it up there...but I meant in correct grammatical terms, it's you're. In this situation, at least.


----------



## toshiwoshi (Dec 3, 2011)

.IE. said:


> Yeah, I know that she probably accidentally messed it up there...but I meant in correct grammatical terms, it's you're. In this situation, at least.



oh xD yeah i know, i tend to use wrong grammar and slang too much, my LA teacher gave us tests on homonyms because of that


----------



## .IE. (Dec 3, 2011)

toshiwoshi said:


> oh xD yeah i know, i tend to use wrong grammar and slang too much, my LA teacher gave us tests on homonyms because of that



I'm not that great at it myself, I just happened to notice that... :O


----------



## Jake (Dec 3, 2011)

toshiwoshi said:


> it should actually be _your_



actually it should be you're


----------



## toshiwoshi (Dec 4, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> actually it should be you're



we already went over that :3


----------



## Static (Dec 4, 2011)

Why is people correcting each other now?!?!?! ヽ(`Д?)ﾉ


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 4, 2011)

Static said:


> Why is people correcting each other now?!?!?! ヽ(`Д?)ﾉ




are*

=3


----------



## Static (Dec 4, 2011)

(≧ロ≦) mouuuu....


----------



## AndyB (Dec 5, 2011)

Let's try not to post almost nothing, have something to the post please.


----------



## Rover AC (Dec 6, 2011)

Ok, for starters I was tiered that day so I'm sorry if my grammar was bad. I mean come on who cares! Your not my teacher! But anyway just close this thread. If you want me to make a bad grammar thread then yeah, I will. But I doubt anyone will want a thread like that so END THIS THREAD!


----------



## Jake (Dec 6, 2011)

i'd much rather have a thread to improve your grammar and spelling.


----------



## Rover AC (Dec 6, 2011)

I agree


----------



## Static (Dec 6, 2011)

Rover accityfolk said:


> Ok, for starters I was tiered that day so I'm sorry if my grammar was bad. I mean come on who cares! Your not my teacher! But anyway just close this thread. If you want me to make a bad grammar thread then yeah, I will. But I doubt anyone will want a thread like that so END THIS THREAD!



Ikr? Seriously. Get real people, i think that's his English teacher's job to correct grammar. And this thread is pointless now that people are correcting people's grammar. And i hope no one will correct me in this thread. -_-


----------



## AndyB (Dec 6, 2011)

This has gone on long enough now.
Closed.


----------

